# Geryi cloudy eye picture



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is the pic of my geryi cloudy eye. I already started with the salt treatment but figured it wouldn't hurt to take a good pic and show it to you so you can check if it is due to stress and transport or is it something else.

I took these new shots today so you can see what it looks like directly from the side. Below it looks smaller, above larger...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like a tiny spot of ammonia burn. Did you just get the fish if so give it a couple of days and he should be perfect...


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

bmpower007 said:


> Looks like a tiny spot of ammonia burn. Did you just get the fish if so give it a couple of days and he should be perfect...


i cant see the spot actually, can you point it out for me? just wanna learn


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

It's the white cloudish thing in the black part of the eye...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....that is caused by crappy water conditions......and does happen in shipping because of ammonia. Just give him clean water and I would add salt to help him along.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Should I continue with the salt after three days? I used as much as you instructed but it didn't improve yet. And I don't wanna overdo it









The tank he was kept in while in the shop was very poor and I don't suspect water quality was much better either. I keep it much cleaner at home and will increase the water change frequency to help him along too. I'll report back with the progress.

Thanks!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

haave u tested your ammonia? you should be fine to continue treatment until its cleared


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thalion said:


> Should I continue with the salt after three days? I used as much as you instructed but it didn't improve yet. And I don't wanna overdo it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont need to add anymore...salt doesnt evaporate so it will stay until you do water changes. Honestly...that isnt a big deal at all and should clear up within a week.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> You dont need to add anymore...salt doesnt evaporate so it will stay until you do water changes. Honestly...that isnt a big deal at all and should clear up within a week.


Agree. The spot appears to be less than pinhead size. It could just be an abrasion or worse case scenario (don't think so) a worm.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you all for putting my mind at ease. I added some more salt (a bit less) last night and will stop now. I will send updates on how he recovers.

Thanks again!


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

this hapens when the ph is not the same at new tank. it shoudl be ok in few weeks.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Two weeks after and it is still the same


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

Thalion said:


> Two weeks after and it is still the same


maybe its some kind of a scar hum?


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Could a scar be inside the eye?


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

Thalion said:


> Could a scar be inside the eye?


are you sure its not ON it?


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

Positive! It is on the lower part of the iris, it even varies in size depending on the light. Larger from above, only hairline from below... It is definitely "inside" the eye... The fish eats, swims, even attacks the bicir now but eye is still the same


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My advise is leave it alone. If no other problems appear, that might just be the only blemish on your fish.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

hastatus said:


> My advise is leave it alone. If no other problems appear, that might just be the only blemish on your fish.


Not much I can do anyway... I sure don't want to make more problems where there aren't any. I can be pretty sure the fish can see through that eye and it acts normal in all other apspects. I don't mind the looks of it, I was just worried and wanted to know what it might be to prevent it from spreading or becoming something much more serious. If it stays like this and doesn't jeopardize his health, no probs. I think it will diminish as the fish/eye grows anyway. But you know how it is... You just wanna know what the H it is, right?

Time will tell and I will sure keep you posted!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Not much I can do anyway... I sure don't want to make more problems where there aren't any. I can be pretty sure the fish can see through that eye and it acts normal in all other apspects. I don't mind the looks of it, I was just worried and wanted to know what it might be to prevent it from spreading or becoming something much more serious. If it stays like this and doesn't jeopardize his health, no probs. I think it will diminish as the fish/eye grows anyway. But you know how it is... You just wanna know what the H it is, right?
> 
> Time will tell and I will sure keep you posted!


The only other thing that I can think of (and I know little about) is fish cataract. This is common in some people and surgical repair is needed. Not sure how it would be done on a fish, but I'm sure its not to far from the same procedure. Not recommended you try it.


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't really go that far... Only important thing is that he is in no danger from it and can see. Other stuff is just cosmetics. When I had my reds, one came with a shifty eye. It was more of a black hairline than the eye, catlike. Figured it was a goner but it became the bully of the tank and grew largest. I figure this might even be due to fighting. As much as I know, this was the middle size fish from a group of three and it was the only one that survived the fights and conditions so, guess he is good material. Thanks for the info though.


----------

